# Truma Trumatic Combi boiler fuse (Where is it !)



## QWERTY1 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have just refilled my water system ( In preparation for the Newark Show) and my boiler system will not fire up. There is no indicator light on the internal controller so I am hoping it is just a fuse but I cannot find. The only fuse box I can find apart from the main loom box is under the passenger cubby tray but they are all good. The truma handbook fault finder mentions checking the fuse but no indication as to where it is.
My van is a 06 Hymer 522 on a Transit Chassis.
Any help will (I Hope) be warmly received.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Pull the 12v fuse that supplies your heater from your main panel and reinsert it. It works for us when it happens.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Had a similar problem with our heater last week- no power at the controls and the manual says check the fuses. I have a copy of the Truma manual and there are two slow burn glass fuses on a pcb at the front of the boiler housing. Needed to undo two screws at the top and disconnect all wiring before removing the cover. There are two small glass fuses marked F1 and F2- one is 6.3a and the other is 1.5a. The 6.3a fuse had blown so I went to Modern Radio- a small independent electrical store in Bolton and purchased a replacement for about 35p. Also there is another fuse on the 240v board at the back of the boiler- This has a 10a glass fuse on. There is also a standard 10a fuse on the Electrobloc panel. Hope this may help you.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

QWERTY1 said:


> I have just refilled my water system ( In preparation for the Newark Show) and my boiler system will not fire up. There is no indicator light on the internal controller so I am hoping it is just a fuse but I cannot find. The only fuse box I can find apart from the main loom box is under the passenger cubby tray but they are all good. The truma handbook fault finder mentions checking the fuse but no indication as to where it is.
> My van is a 06 Hymer 522 on a Transit Chassis.
> Any help will (I Hope) be warmly received.


I'm at Newark come and see me and see if I can help you....

Clive


----------



## QWERTY1 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Hymer Boiler*

Thank you for your replies. Just to update you I checked the boiler motherboard fuse today as Hymervanman suggested and it was ok then looked again at the main heater fuse on a close inspection it had blown I replaced it but still nothing I checked the motherboard fuse again and that had blown. Replacing the motherboard fuse it blew as soon as I put the power back on the weird thing is if the main fuse is intact the motherboard fuse blows and the boiler drain valve dumps the water tank. If I take the main fuse out and with a good motherboard fuse the boiler dump valve stays shut. I think I must have a short somewhere.

Thanks Again
Stu


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

When you remove the glass fuse on the motherboard it must activate the frost protection system and so dumps the water in the boiler. This happened to me. I decided to switch off the whole system at the electobloc. This seemed to solve the problem of blowing the fuses alternately as there is no power at all on the electrics.


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*[email protected] Aka Truma Service Dealer*

on the pcb


----------

